# Hostress Closing? Dumps former GVH customers.



## drmike (Aug 17, 2015)

*Email just received:*

 Dear Valued Customer,

  We regret to inform our GVH customers that we can no longer serve you.  The model that the previous company had was not profitable and we can no longer float the debt.  At this time the servers are defaulted with our provider and will not be renewed.  As a courtesy our provider has given the customers of GVH a 30 day time frame to move their data to a new provider.  We unfortunately will not be issueing service creditds or refunds

 Hudson Valley Host will be acquiring the dedicated server clients.  These clients will receive new client area logins at Hudson Valley Host.  Pricing will not change for them.

Hudson Valley Host also would like to extend an offer to the OpenVZ VPS customers.  They are offering 55% off for LIFE on any self-managed VPS account or shared hosting account.  You can use coupon code: gvh5515.  Unfortunately Hudson Valley Host cannot honor the current offerings that GVH did prior and will not be absorbing the VPS and shared customers.  If you would like to signup and use the provided coupon you can view their website at http://www.HudsonValleyHost.com.  

The current servers will remain online until 9/18/2015.  At this time the servers will be taken offline and the data will be purged. 


This email only applies to prior GVH customers and the equipment from GVH.  This does not apply to previous Hostress customers.  Their services will remain online.  We apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 17, 2015)

Any refugee offers yet? Oh wait...


----------



## Tyler (Aug 17, 2015)

Are there even any customers left at that shitshop?


----------



## drmike (Aug 17, 2015)

This is what happens when guys get things but refuse to work their brand.

Seriously, having outsourced Indian team isn't working your brand.  Owner has to be active and managing things.  It isn't rocket science.

Hostress has been on autopilot for months.


----------



## Hsin (Aug 17, 2015)

Hopefully those customers will get better service elsewhere.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 17, 2015)

Hsin said:


> Hopefully those customers will get better service elsewhere.



Hopefully those customers are no longer delusional and understand that they need to pay realistic prices for realistic services. $3/yr VPS aren't realistic.


----------



## drmike (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## zed (Aug 17, 2015)

I kinda feel bad for hostress. All the hands this duckpoop squoozed thru, hardly seems fair to give the last guys holding it a hard time.


----------



## drmike (Aug 17, 2015)

zed said:


> I kinda feel bad for hostress. All the hands this duckpoop squoozed thru, hardly seems fair to give the last guys holding it a hard time.



I would agree if multiple GVH customers hadn't outreached in past several months to say that no one was home over there and the place was on autopilot.  Customers offlined 3+ weeks in both instances with endless ticket hockey and an owner that has better things to do somewhere else. (i.e. he let escalated tickets sit idle that long and failed to take action until I pressed the matter).

I expect lazy, but.


----------



## OSTKCabal (Aug 17, 2015)

That'd be all, folks. Really do feel bad for those customers though, they deserve better regardless of who the original provider was or who it was run by.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 17, 2015)

zed said:


> Hopefully those customers are no longer delusional



Sadly the people who run the two businesses that briefly acquired GVH customers/plans are still delusional and really think they can run a business.



Quote said:


> The model that the previous company had was not profitable and we can no longer float the debt


Didn't the previous interim owner that Thomas acquired this steaming pile of shit from say about the same thing when he gave up after only a few months?

Gather round boys and girls who want to play CEO and make acquisions, today we're going to learn a new phrase: DUE DILIGENCE..


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 17, 2015)

Surprise! When you're motivated by greed you're blind to common sense. "As a courtesy"? What courtesy? I think what they meant to say was "Since we're stealing your money and selling your data to another host we'll give you an extra 30 days with your empty VPS since we deleted all of your data recently and a lot of you don't have a working VPS anyways so you get 30 more days to wonder if you're VPS will ever be back online".

What a waste of bandwidth these clowns have been. Trading clients like Pokemon cards (I was going to say baseball cards but I think only adults trade baseball cards these days), shifting companies like rent dodgers (albeit they all seem to be in bed with the same data center, hmm....), empty promises since day one, complete disregard for the clients well being, multiple "hacks" resulting in client data loss/database leaks, spamming clients and non-clients, secret backdoor deals that line pockets and don't benefit the clients at all, and horrible attempts at PR that make them look like fools and hurt other providers who actually have a clue as to what they are doing in this market.

It is not the client's fault that Hostress doesn't have a clue how to run a business or how to properly admin a server, yet they are the ones who are suffering while Thomas collects their payments. I saw Thomas reply on the LET thread but I didn't bother reading it because he is incapable of telling the truth so I didn't waste my time with more BS. He said things would be different this time and I guess they are, at least he scammed people under his real name this time unlike the last time.


----------



## OSTKCabal (Aug 17, 2015)

I honestly didn't see this acquisition going well, and I agree with just about everything that was said above by @KuJoe.

Whether or not this is the real Jonny on IRC or not, I can't confirm, but I dropped in on this conversation a couple minutes ago...

"<jonnyn> [21:43] <JoeMerit> you should pick them back up
<jonnyn> I could if I wanted.
<jonnyn> A few customers actually messaged me to tell me that they miss the old GVH and they miss me being the ops dir."

When customers start crawling back to the primary "leader" that made the company the mess it is today for help, you know there's a problem with the new owner(s).


----------



## drmike (Aug 17, 2015)

OSTKCabal said:


> "<jonnyn> [21:43] <JoeMerit> you should pick them back up
> <jonnyn> I could if I wanted.
> <jonnyn> A few customers actually messaged me to tell me that they miss the old GVH and they miss me being the ops dir."



I like Mr. Joe Merit! 

Trainwreck recommending Jonny do anything but go run to Burger King and learn what work is.


----------



## RLT (Aug 17, 2015)

Wonder who would supply the servers?


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 17, 2015)

Did anyone expect any other outcome from this? The only detail unclear to me was which CC company would get the clients(+extras) in the end. I guess now we know.


----------



## drmike (Aug 18, 2015)

It seems like they've stopped shipping scraps to CVPS after the 123Systems failure.  HVH is where all the wayward LET companies now get sent for proper disposal.

RIP GVH, burn baby burn!


----------



## Geek (Sep 2, 2015)

Never mind that, it's just history repeating itself.

Details

Hostnamehostress.net Web Reputation Neutral

 

Web Category N/A   Last DayLast MonthEmail Volume 0.01.5Volume Change -100%   Domain hostress.netNetwork Owner CloudFlare


----------



## drmike (Sep 19, 2015)

drmike said:


> It seems like they've stopped shipping scraps to CVPS after the 123Systems failure.  HVH is where all the wayward LET companies now get sent for proper disposal.



This... soon.


----------



## joepie91 (Sep 22, 2015)

Aaaaand then even CVPS went to HVH.


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> Aaaaand then even CVPS went to HVH.



Like I said, This... soon... and so it was


----------



## mrwright (Sep 22, 2015)

::sigh:: I had hope for  tdale . We inadvertently launched around the same time. Customer service, not taking on too much debt and paying your bills goes a long way.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 11, 2015)

Quote said:


> Hostress Closing?


Looks like the prophesied event (_predicted when Hostress v2 launched_) has become reality. The Ho-stress v2 site has been offline for several days.  Must be something about October...Ho-Stress v1 deadpooled at the end of last October.

0 for 5:

UGVPS/secretly sold a few months after launch to Fabozzi (aka Crystal v2)

DigTheMine/deadpool

Hostress v1/deadpool

GreenValueHost v?/deadpool

Hostress v2/deadpool.


----------



## drmike (Oct 30, 2015)

mrwright said:


> ::sigh:: I had hope for  tdale . We inadvertently launched around the same time. Customer service, not taking on too much debt and paying your bills goes a long way.



Tdale just doesn't give a flying f*ck.   I mean I gave him a return chance and all... he shit the bed still..  at least this time it wasn't some ID fraud type thing ala Crystal.


This stuff isn't hard.  But it does require you care, can deal with stress, that you show up daily and put in hours, that you reply to tickets, that you deliver products...


Don't know if Buylow had Tdale on pay to be the bullet eater or what.  Cause way too early into the brand combos under Tdale he checked out. 


Bad when his customers contact me and his 'workers' cause the guy is MIA for weeks at a time.


Unsure what the excuse is this merry-go-round... other than he just didn't care.  There will be no round THREE or I will rain on the parade be more annoying than ever.  Nothing personal, I just won't stand for people getting beat once again.


----------



## RLT (Oct 30, 2015)

I liked the name and logo for Hostress, I wouldn't trust him with my worst spammer.


----------



## drmike (Oct 31, 2015)

RLT said:


> I liked the name and logo for Hostress, I wouldn't trust him with my worst spammer.



Thanks I know someone who recommended that name to him   All puns were intended.


----------



## AuroraZero (Oct 31, 2015)

The biggest problem I have in all these debacles is the new and unknowing customers coming into this industry without a clue. They do not know how to research these companies and get the info they need to make an informed decision. A lot of the posts about these things get buried after awhile and people miss them. Some of the posts get locked and sunk, or deleted entirely. I am not saying it happens here but other places. 


This makes it really hard for the new customers to find the info they need. Especially when the search is broken and they do not know it. Again not here, but other places. I know that as Admins and Mods you should not have to babysit people, but if someone is allowed to post on the site it allows for some kind of credence to the character of the poster and thus his company. It may not be expressly implied in the rules and you can tell people all day that is not how it is, but in people's minds that is how it works.


----------



## drmike (Oct 31, 2015)

AuroraZero said:


> The biggest problem I have in all these debacles is the new and unknowing customers coming into this industry without a clue. They do not know how to research these companies and get the info they need to make an informed decision. A lot of the posts about these things get buried after awhile and people miss them. Some of the posts get locked and sunk, or deleted entirely. I am not saying it happens here but other places.
> 
> 
> This makes it really hard for the new customers to find the info they need. Especially when the search is broken and they do not know it. Again not here, but other places. I know that as Admins and Mods you should not have to babysit people, but if someone is allowed to post on the site it allows for some kind of credence to the character of the poster and thus his company. It may not be expressly implied in the rules and you can tell people all day that is not how it is, but in people's minds that is how it works.



I research companies daily.  Still amazed at things I stumble into and not prior known.   For a customer short on time and ability to perform such research, they are buying randomly from marketing points and whatever jives with their personality.  Very bad way to buy.  Same folks buy lunch like that and well, self victimization as a way to cope for a big chunk is their MO.


Aside from a very complex system fed with good points and bad points on all providers, little that can be done.  I mean other sites won't ban many-time frauds after years of bad behavior.  At least here we rain on misdoers and seemingly about to go on risk folks when it seems clear.


I have a solution, it's work though. That's why no one has done such... and I doubt one could go pimping advertising to bank roll it and certainly couldn't get provider chip ins to fund it.  Since so intense on human time, it would cost quite a bit annually to run and continue to keep evergreen.


----------

